# Bikecomputer - nur welchen ?



## karmakiller (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 
neues Bike  -> neuer Bikecomputer - nur welchen ? 
Momentan fahre ich an meinem Hardtail einen CM 436M, mit dem ich auch zufrieden bin. 
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich mir fÃ¼r diesen ein neues Set Halter, Sender und Speichenmagnet kaufen soll und dann zwischen Hardtail und Fully wechsele oder einen komplett neuen Bikecomputer . 
Bei der Neuanschaffung des Sets stÃ¶rt mich vor allem der Preis: kostet ca. 40 â¬ - fÃ¼r ein Modell von 2006 in meinen Augen zu viel. 
WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich gÃ¼nstiger als ein komplett neuer, aber der wÃ¤re halt auch neu  ihr versteht 

Was soll der Tacho kÃ¶nnen: 
Er sollte HÃ¶henmessfunktionen haben und eine PC-Auswertung. Diese sollte aber einfacher zu bedienen sein als die von Ciclo.
Dabei benÃ¶tige ich nicht 100 Daten, die Grundfunktionen reichen.  
Gibt es beleuchtete Tachos ? 

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich jetzt mal den Sigma BC 2209 MHR oder Targa (der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist mir noch nicht ganz klar geworden) 

Nutzt den vielleicht jemand ? 
Zu viele technische Spielereien brauche ich nicht , Trittfrequenz und Puls interessieren mich nicht. 
Was fahrt ihr denn so ? Was kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen ? 
wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber Infos & Empfehlungen freuen


----------



## S.D. (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du auf PC-Auswertung verzichten kannst (was das Gerät natürlich etwas komplizierter macht, aber genial ist), ist der 2209 mit Sicherheit sehr zu empfehlen.
Der Unterschied zum "normalen" 2209 und der Targa-Version liegt darin, daß die Targa-Version im Prinzip technisch identisch ist, aber mehr für´s MTB gedacht ist (die Seitenteile sind aus Metall, wodurch er etwas robuster sein soll und der Sender für die Trittfrequenz fehlt - kann aber nachgerüstet werden).

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (17. Januar 2011)

danke für die Erklärung 
ich dachte aber beim BC 2209 wäre PC-Auswertung möglich ?!
Fährst du ihn selbst ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, wenn du eine PC Auswertung willst, kommst du um den 436 nicht drum rum. Alle anderen, die so etwas haben, sind deutlich teurer und komplexer. Ausserdem funktioniert der Ciclo wirklich sehr zuverlässig! Was findest du denn an dem kompliziert? Man muss ihn doch nur einstecken uns auslesen?


----------



## karmakiller (17. Januar 2011)

Kompliziert ist der Einlesevorgang jetzt nun nicht , aber das Auswertungs-Programm gefällt mir nicht . 
Ich dachte, dass das Sigmadatencenter da vielleicht besser sei...


----------



## Laura3112 (17. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe zum Geburtstag den Sigma BC 2006 MHR geschenkt bekommen...
Bin bisher zufrieden, zumindest mit den Funktionen.Ärgerlich ist nur, dass Baterien dabei sind aber LEER sind:-(
Ansonsten darf ich mir schon jetzt einen neuen Sensor anschaffen, da der dazugehörige schon defekt ist....


----------



## karmakiller (18. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen 
@Laura3112:
Das klingt natürlich nicht so toll 
Hast du das beim Sigma-Kundenservice reklamiert ? Den hab ich bisher immer als* äußerst kulant* kennengelernt 
Wie gefällt dir denn die PC-Auswertung ?


----------



## Laura3112 (18. Januar 2011)

Naja bezüglich PC-Auswertung kann ich ja noch nix sagen, da ich meien erste Tour nur mit funktionierendem Brustgurt und BC gemacht habe


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. Januar 2011)

Rox 9.0 der ist aber teuer, ich bin allerdings sehr zufrieden mit dem!

Er funktioniert zuverlässig und die PC Auswertung finde ich auch ok.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte die Wahl zwischen Rox 9.0 und HAC5. Hab die falsche Wahl getroffen!    Heißt: ich habe jetzt den HAC5... Sigma war für mich in jeder Beziehung eine Empfehlung (wenn man den Brustgurt gut abdichtet). Warum ich gewechselt habe? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## S.D. (24. Januar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> danke für die Erklärung
> ich dachte aber beim BC 2209 wäre PC-Auswertung möglich ?!
> Fährst du ihn selbst ?



PC-Auswertung ist prinzipiell möglich, muß aber dazugekauft werden.
Dann würde sich aber schon die Frage nach dem ROX stellen.
Ich selber fahre einen Polar CS600.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (25. Januar 2011)

Um die Diskussion und das Suchen vielleicht mal in eine andere Richtung zu lenken. Da wir jetzt schon bei Geräten im Bereich von 150 - 250 EUR und darüber sind, schon mal beim Thema Bike Tacho an GPS gedacht. Von Garmin, aber auch von anderen Herstellern, gibt es ein paar nette Geräte mit den üblichen Bikefunktionen und zusätzlichem GPS.

Ich hatte von 2001 - 2006 auch erst einen CicloMaster CM414AM und dann einen CM436AM. Im Prinzip war ich mit denen, ihrer Datenaufzeichnung und der Auswertung in HRM Profil und CicloTour (abgestrippte und auf CicloSport gebrandete Version von HRM Profil) zufrieden, aber mit dem Kauf des Garmin Edge 305 waren die Tage der Ciclo Geräte bei mir gezählt. Anfangs fuhr der CM436AM noch ein paar Monate parallel zum Edge 305 mit, bevor ich das als sinnfrei erachtete. 

Durch das GPS werden dem Tacho natürlich einige weitere Funktionen hinzugefügt, die eine normaler Tacho nicht bieten kann:
- Als erste wäre hier natürlich die Navigation zu nennen
-- Eigene Touren am PC planen oder von GPS Portalen (www.gps-tour.info, www.gpsies.com) Touren andere herunterladen und nachfahren
-- Neue Gegenden entdecken
-- Roadbook überflüssig
-- Verfahren fast unmöglich mehr
-- Karten nur noch im Notfall hervorkramen
-- Bei Geräten mit Kartendarstellung und routingfähiger Karte Navigation ähnlich der Funktion im Auto
- Dann wären da noch die Trainingsfunktionen wie z.B. der virtueller Partner:
-- Gegen eigene oder fremde Trainingsaufzeichungen antreten und die Leistung vergleichen.
-- Herfrequenzmessung
-- Trittfrequenzmessung
-- Leistungsmessung (mit entsprechender zusätzlicher Kurbel)
- Anzeige Höhenprofil und aktuelle Position auf diesem
- und vieles mehr

Hier ein paar Infos zu Garmin Edge 500; Garmin Edge 705 (Auslaufmodell), Garmin Edge 800 zu diesen Geräten.

Edge 205/305 und Edge 500 sind ohne Kartendarstellung, d.h. man fährt einem GPS Track als in Form einer Linie hinterher. Edge 605/705 und Edge 800 haben hingegen Kartendarstellung, was die Orientierung über den GPS Track hinaus ermöglicht und könne somit mit entsprechender Karte selber zu einem Ziel routen.

Ich beziehe mich hier ausschließlich auf die Garmin Bike GPS Geräte, da ich nur Erfahrungen mit Edge 305, Edge 705 und Oregon 550 habe. Es gibt aber auch GPS Geräte von www.cycleparts.de (VDO)/ www.mynav.com, www.explova.com und auch anderen Firmen.

Die von Garmin zur Verfügung gestellte SW ist besser als die von CicloSport, jedoch auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Zudem bietet Garmin mit connect.garmin.com noch eine Online Service zum Auswerten und Speichern der Tourdaten.

Ich selber verwende SportTracks (www.zonefivesoftware.com/sporttracks/) zur Tourdatenauswertung. Diese ist bis zur Version 2 kostenfrei. Die neue Version 3 kostet hingegen 35 EUR. Mit entsprechendem Plug-in, welches man aus dem Katalog auf der SportTracksseite laden kann, kann SportTracks auch CicloTour oder HacTronic Daten einlesen und verwalten.

Ich würde heute nicht mehr ohne GPS Bike Computer fahren wollen. Speziell der Edge 705 hat mir ermöglicht in Gebiete vorzustoßen, die ich ohnen dessen Kartendarstellung und Navigation niemals befahren haätte.

Falls GPS schon in einem separaten Gerät verwendet wird, wären die o.g. Geräte zumindest eine Überlegung wert, um sich zukünftig nur noch mit einem Gerät am Lenker auf die Tour zu begeben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karmakiller (26. Januar 2011)

wow vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort - 
Doch an einen GPS-Bikecomputer habe ich auch schon gedacht , von den vorgeschlagenen / erwähnten gefällt mir der Edge 800 am besten, klar ist ja auch der neuste und teuerste  . Der Edge 705 wäre wohl günstiger. 
Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr auch ein GPS-Buch von Uli Benker gekauft, weil ich das schon mal im Kopf hatte. 

Ich hab allerdings auch Bedenken - zum einen weiß ich nicht ob ich damit von der technischen Seite klar kommen - ich habe auf dem Gebiet NULL Erfahrung. 
Beispielsweise bei den benötigten Karten blicke ich schon nicht ganz durch...

Zum anderen will ich das Biken an sich auch nicht zu sehr technisieren . Damit meine ich, dass ich nicht dauernd während der Tour auf das Navi fixiert sein möchte, anstatt mich an der Natur zu erfreuen  Ist aber möglicherweise auch Gewöhnungssache und wird nach einiger Zeit zur Routine ? 

Andererseits liegen die Vorteile natürlich auf der Hand. 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Bestigung am Lenker aus ? Und in Punkto Verlieren / Sturz etc. ?


----------



## at021971 (26. Januar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> ...von den vorgeschlagenen / erwähnten gefällt mir der Edge 800 am besten, klar ist ja auch der neuste und teuerste .


Wegen Zukunftssicherheit wäre der Edge 800 gegenwärtig sicherlich die beste Lösung. Er hat technisch viel vom Oregon/Dakota übernommen. Verfügt aber über das bessere Touchscreen Display. Größter Vorteil ist aber seine gesteigerte Prozessorleistung, die auch neuere topographische Garmin Karten (Topo Deustchland 2010) auf ihm problemlos, d.h. schnell und ohne Gedenkminute laufen läßt.



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Der Edge 705 wäre wohl günstiger...


 Klar, altes Produkt sollte günstiger sein. Und der Effekt könnte sich mit der Zeit weiter verstärken, Aber wenn an die Verwendung von neueren routingfähigen Garmin Topos gedacht ist, wäre der Edge 800 die bessere da leistungsfähigere Alternative.



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Ich hab allerdings auch Bedenken - zum einen weiß ich nicht ob ich damit von der technischen Seite klar kommen - ich habe auf dem Gebiet NULL Erfahrung...


Von der Bedienung her sind die Garmin Geräte meines Erachtens einfacher als die reinen Bike Computer wie z.B. der Ciclo Master. Sie erinnern von der Bedienung eher an ein Handy, PDA oder Autonavigationsgerät. Sind menügeführt und in einem gewissen Rahmen selbsterklärend. Sicherlich gibt technische Details oder Ticks, die Garmin schlecht oder nirgendwo beschreibt, aber dafür gibt es ja das GPS-Forum hier, mit den Threats zu Edge 705 Teil 2, Edge Teil 1, Edge 800, Edge 500 und Edge 305.



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Beispielsweise bei den benötigten Karten blicke ich schon nicht ganz durch...


Das hängt ganz einfach davon ab, was Du ausgeben und wo Du biken willst. Garmin Karten sind teuer, dafür aber auch optisch auf dem Gerät sehr ansehnlich. Kostenlos gibt es gute routringfähige Karten auf Basis der www.openstreetmap.org Daten. Die www.openstreetmap.org Karten selber sind eher was fürs Auto. Für das MTB wären die Darstellung dieser Karten von www.openMTBmap.org vorzuziehen. Alle auf www.openstreetmap.org basierten Karten sind von der reinen Optik her einfacher, enthalten aber spezifische Informationen (z.B. für das Bike: Brunnen, Schwierigkeitsgarde etc.). Für das eher strassenorientierte Biken, gibt es die Karten von www.velomap.org. Alle Open Source und damit kostenfrei. Man kann sogar mitmachen und mit seinen Aufzeichnungen die Karten ergänzen oder aktualisieren. Der Detailreichtum ist jedoch ortsabhängig. Das heißt man sollte sich mal auf www.openstreetmap.org anschauen, wie gut seine Bikereviere abgedeckt sind. In Deutschland sind diese Karten aber heute schon oft besser, detailreicher und aktueller als offiziell/kommerziell erhältliche Karten.



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Zum anderen will ich das Biken an sich auch nicht zu sehr technisieren . Damit meine ich, dass ich nicht dauernd während der Tour auf das Navi fixiert sein möchte, anstatt mich an der Natur zu erfreuen  Ist aber möglicherweise auch Gewöhnungssache und wird nach einiger Zeit zur Routine ? ...


Zum einen piepen (sprechen können sie noch nicht ) die Geräte, wenn Du den Track verläßt, zum anderen ersparen sie Dir das ständige Anhalten und Karte rauskramen. Also ich meine, mit den Geräten werden Touren flüssiger und erlauben die Zeit, die man nicht mit dem Blick in Karten und Roadbooks verbringt, der Natur zu widmen.



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es denn mit der Bestigung am Lenker aus ? Und in Punkto Verlieren / Sturz etc. ?...


 
Es gibt Leute die ihren Edge 705 schon verloren haben. Mir erschließt sich das aber nicht. Ich bin mit Edge 305/705 mehr als 10.000 km inklusive AlpX gefahren, ohne dass sich das Gerät auch in gröbsten Gelände verflüchtigt hat. Die Halterung ist einfach, gut zu befestigen und hält bombenfest. Am Vorbau macht sich der Edge 705 so.





Der Edge 800 hat ein anderes System zur Befestigung, über das ich keine Aussagen machen kann. Optisch macht es keinen schlechteren Eindruck als das des Edge 305/705.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## karmakiller (26. Januar 2011)

Mein neues Bike ist auch ein Rotwild 

Optisch passt das ja gut ans Bike, also mein CM 436 sieht momentan echt störend aus am Cockpit weil am Lenker so hoch baut 

Wie lang ist dein Vorbau ? Meiner ist nur 80mm , ich weiß gar nicht ob das darauf passt oder ist das dank den Halters so erhöht das die Vorbaulänge egal ist ? 

Welche Karten nutzt du ? 
Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Wald , Straße eher selten. 
Kann man auch die openmtbmap UND eine von Garmin nutzen ? Und dann hin- und herwechseln?  Welche Karte wäre das überhaupt von Garmin ? Heißt routingfähig so wie im Auto dass ich eine Adresse eingeben kann und das GPS lotst mich dann dorthin ? 

Wie funktioniert denn die Befestigung des Gerätes ? Wird das wie der CM in den Halter hineingeschoben ? Oder so eine Art Twist-Lock ?


----------



## at021971 (26. Januar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike ist auch ein Rotwild ...


 Super, dann kann ich Dir noch diesen Threat empfehlen Rotwild Ritter? Wo seid ihr? - Teil 2. Teil 1 gibt es natürlich auch noch. Da treffen sich (fast) alle, die hier im Forum ein Rotwild fahren. Darüber hinaus haben wir noch mangels Herstellerforum, die Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft gegründet. In beiden wird Dir geholfen, wenn es Fragen zu Hege und Pflege gibt.

Mit dem Bike hast Du sicherllch ein gute, seltene und optisch ansprechende Wahl getroffen. Wir haben die Jungs von ADP Engineering, Konstrukteur und Hersteller der Bikes, mit den Rotwild Rittern auf deren Einladung hin im März 2010 besucht. Eine kleine Firma mit rund 20 Mitarbeitern und erstklassigem Support.

Das R.GT1 ist mein zweites Rotwild und ein 2010er R.R2 FS ist gerade im Anmarsch. Was hast Du denn für eines. Ein R.C1 WMS HT/FS oder was extremeres, wie es hier scheinbar die meisten Mädels bevorzugen?



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Optisch passt das ja gut ans Bike, also mein CM 436 sieht momentan echt störend aus am Cockpit weil am Lenker so hoch baut
> 
> Wie lang ist dein Vorbau ? Meiner ist nur 80mm , ich weiß gar nicht ob das darauf passt oder ist das dank den Halters so erhöht das die Vorbaulänge egal ist ?...


Mein Vorbau ist 120 mm lang (Mitte Lenker / Mitte Steuersatzdeckel). Der Edge 705 bringt es auf 109 mm, der Edge 800 auf 93 mm. Meine Befestigung ist ziemlich mittig zwischen den beiden Punkten. Mann kann sie aber auch soweit zum Gabelschaft hin verschieben, dass der Edge die Steuersatzdeckel ganz oder Teilweise verdeckt. Dann sollte er auch auf Deinen Vorbau passen. Mein Sohn hat an seinem Bike einen 90 Vorbau und bei dem habe ich es gerade ausprobiert und festgestellt das der Edge 705 ohne Probleme passt. Wie das aber beim Edge 800 ist, kann ich schlecht beurteilen, da man den nicht mehr seitlich in die Halterung schiebt, sondern schrägt aufsetzt und dann seitlich hinein dreht.



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Welche Karten nutzt du ?
> Ich fahre hauptsächlich im Wald , Straße eher selten.
> Kann man auch die openmtbmap UND eine von Garmin nutzen ? Und dann hin- und herwechseln? Welche Karte wäre das überhaupt von Garmin ? Heißt routinefähig so wie im Auto dass ich eine Adresse eingeben kann und das GPS lotst mich dann dorthin ?...


 
Ich verwende die www.openMTBmap.org und die Garmin TransAlpin und Topo Deutschland, sowie einige im I-Net frei verfügbare, kostenlose Karten (Topo Südtirol, Garda Lessinia). Die drei Erstgenannten sind routingfähig, die beiden anderen nicht. Ich verwende die Letzteren, seit es die routingfähigen Karten gibt eigentlich nur bei der Planung, wenn in den routingfähigen Karten Wege fehlen. 

Generell kann man mehrere Karten parallel auf dem Edge benutzen. Das Limit ist beim Edge 705 vier Gigabyte, da er nur eine Kartenimage Datei mit einem ganz bestimmten Namen akzeptiert. Das 4 GB Limit pro Datei ist bedingt durch das Dateisystem (FAT32) der SD-Karte. Auf dem Edge 800 können hingegen mehrer Kartenimagesdateien mit beliebigem Dateinamen verwendet werden. 

Eine Kartenimagedatei kann viele verschiedenen Kartenteile (Kacheln) von unterschiedlichen Karten beinhalten. Bis zum Limit von 4 GB kann man hineinpacken was man will. Welche Karte (nicht Kachel) man auf dem Gerät anzeigt, kann man in dessen Menü frei wählen. Es können auch mehrere zur gleichen Zeit ausgewählt sein. Zum Bespiel Deutschland und Österreich. Wenn man dann die Grenze übertritt, sieht es auf dem Edge aus, als wäre es eine Karte. 

Die Karten sind zudem hierachisch geordnet, so daß eine Topo oben liegt und sichtbar ist, auch wenn gleichzeitig eine Strassenkarte ausgewählt wurde. Ist die Topo nicht routingfähig, könnte man sich so die Topo auf dem Gerät anzeigen lassen, aber mit der darunter liegenden und unsichtbaren Strassenkarte navigieren.

Zum Thema Routingfähig: Mit dem Begriff wird die selbe Funktion beschrieben, wie Du sie vom Auto kennst. Also das navigieren in Form des Autoroutings, also der vom Autonavi gewohnten Funktion des Gerätes, selber Wege (Routen) zu berechnen und ggf. bei Bedarf anzupassen. 

Bei einer offroad Tour läßt man aber unterwegs besser die Finger davon. Die Vielzahl an Strassen, Trails, Wander- und Feldwegen führt oft zu keinen guten Ergebnissen und ist ob der unendlichen Alternativen für die Wegführung mit so einem Gerät extrem zeitaufwenig. Mit Stassenkarten klappt das aber auch unterwegs wie vom Autonavi gwohnt und zügig.

Offroad plant man die Touren am besten daheim am PC oder lädt sie sich als Tack auf das Gerät dort dann dem Track (rosa Strich) zu folgen. Abweichungen vom geplanten Track meldet das Gerät.

Aber bitte das Thema Autoouting nicht falsch verstehen. Diese Limitation ist kein Problem des GPS-Gerätes ansich, sondern die Konsequenz aus der um ein vielfaches größeren Anzahl an Wegalternativen.



karmakiller schrieb:


> ...Wie funktioniert denn die Befestigung des Gerätes ? Wird das wie der CM in den Halter hineingeschoben ? Oder so eine Art Twist-Lock ?


 
Wie schon oben beschrieben, wird der Edge 705 seitlich auf die Halterung geschoben. Beim Edge 800 ist es jetzt ein, wie Du sagst, Twist-Lock.

Grüße
Thomas


----------

